# Θράσος χωρίς όρια ή αλλιώς: η εκκλησία κάνει έκκληση στους έχοντες



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2010)

Έκκληση στους έχοντες να φροντίσουν εκείνους που έχουν ανάγκη, σ΄αυτή τη δύσκολη συγκυρία, απευθύνει η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας, σε εγκύκλιο η οποία θα διαβαστεί την Κυριακή στους ναούς όλης της χώρας. ​http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=141566

Πόσα είπαμε βγάζουν κάθε χρόνο ΜΟΝΟ από τα αφιερώματα σε εκκλησίες όπως, π.χ., της Τήνου; Πόσα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2010)

Μα γιατί νομίζεις ότι το ανώτατο όργανό τους ονομάζεται ΔΙΣ (Διαρκής Ιερά Σύνοδος);

Πάντως τους πρόλαβε ο Ιατρόπουλος...
http://hellenic-spirit.blogspot.com/2010/03/blog-post_6650.html


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL. Πάρ' τ' αυγό και κούρεφτο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2010)

Βεβαίως το τι κάνει η εκκλησία με τα λεφτά της είναι άσχετο ζήτημα με το ότι καλό θα ήταν να κάνουν κάτι οι λεφτάδες και όσοι έχουν επωφεληθεί από την οικονομία. 
Γιατί αν ξεχάσουμε την προϊστορία και την αντίληψη που έχει ο καθένας για την εκκλησία και δούμε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, τη Νάνα Μούσχουρη, η οποία δώρισε την ευρω-σύνταξή της στο κράτος, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει ότι βρε Νάνα, τόσα χρόνια ζεις στο εξωτερικό για να μην πληρώνεις φόρους στην Ελλάδα, έχεις βγάλει εκατομμύρια, δεν έχεις να προσφέρεις τίποτα υλικό στη χώρα και τώρα μας δίνεις τα ψίχουλα, που ούτε θα καταλάβεις ότι τα δίνεις, ενώ φοροδιαφεύγεις κλπκλπκλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως το τι κανει η εκκλησία με τα λεφτά της είναι ασχετο ζήτημα με το ότι καλό θα ήταν να κάνουν κάτι οι λεφτάδες και όσοι έχουν επωφεληθεί από την οικονομία.


Διαφωνώ κάθετα. Από τη στιγμή που οι ιερείς παίρνουν μισθό από το κράτος, δηλαδή από τους φόρους ΜΑΣ, από τη στιγμή που η εκκλησία βγάζει χρήματα χρησιμοποιώντας την αμύθητη περιουσία της δραστηριοποιούμενη σε αυτήν εδώ τη χώρα και θεωρεί αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά της α) να μη φορολογείται (αισθάνεται κανείς ηλίθιος; Εγώ πάντως, ναι), β) να κουνάει το δάχτυλο στους υπόλοιπους καταδικάζοντας τη συμπεριφορά τους και γ) να απειλεί το ποίμνιό της με τις φωτιές της κόλασης (όχι όμως και τον εαυτό της), δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου μα καθόλου άσχετο ζήτημα.

Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δε μιλάνε για σχοινί. Ας καθίσει λοιπόν η εκκλησία στ' αβγά της ή ας φορολογηθεί. Τότε, κι εγώ μαζί της: ας τους καταδικάσει όλους.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Έλα ντε! Ποια λεφτά της; Ας φύγει πρώτα από τη δημόσια μισθοδοσία και ας φορολογηθεί όπως της αρμόζει και μετά τα λέμε! Και τα νεώτερα:

Σοκ προκαλούν στα στελέχη της Εκκλησίας τα σχέδια της Κυβέρνησης για την φορολόγηση της εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Ιερώνυμος συγκάλεσε ήδη, έκτακτη σύσκεψη που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη με την συμμετοχή ειδικών προκειμένου να αξιολογήσουν τα μέτρα.

Σημειώνεται ότι σύμφωνα με τα βασικά σημεία του φορολογικού νομοσχεδίου που κατέθεσε σήμερα η Κυβέρνηση στην αρμόδια διαρκή Επιτροπή της Βουλής προς διαβούλευση η ακίνητη περιουσία της Εκκλησίας θα φορολογείται πλέον όπως και των άλλων ΝΠΔΔ κοινωφελούς σκοπού. Συγκεκριμένα θα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 20% τα έσοδα από την εκμετάλλευση της ακίνητης περιουσίας της Εκκλησίας και των Ιερών Μονών ενώ θα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 5% οι δωρεές ακινήτων και με 10% οι δωρεές μετρητών.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Έλα ντε! Ποια λεφτά της; Ας φύγει πρώτα από τη δημόσια μισθοδοσία και ας φορολογηθεί όπως της αρμόζει και μετά τα λέμε! Και τα νεώτερα:
> 
> Σοκ προκαλούν στα στελέχη της Εκκλησίας τα σχέδια της Κυβέρνησης για την φορολόγηση της εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Ιερώνυμος συγκάλεσε ήδη, έκτακτη σύσκεψη που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη με την συμμετοχή ειδικών προκειμένου να αξιολογήσουν τα μέτρα.
> 
> Σημειώνεται ότι σύμφωνα με τα βασικά σημεία του φορολογικού νομοσχεδίου που κατέθεσε σήμερα η Κυβέρνηση στην αρμόδια διαρκή Επιτροπή της Βουλής προς διαβούλευση η ακίνητη περιουσία της Εκκλησίας θα φορολογείται πλέον όπως και των άλλων ΝΠΔΔ κοινωφελούς σκοπού. Συγκεκριμένα θα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 20% τα έσοδα από την εκμετάλλευση της ακίνητης περιουσίας της Εκκλησίας και των Ιερών Μονών ενώ θα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 5% οι δωρεές ακινήτων και με 10% οι δωρεές μετρητών.


 
Σωστά!

Δυο βιαστικές παρατηρήσεις για το παράθεμα:
1η παράγραφος: Όπως πάντα στην ένδοξη, δισχιλιετή ιστορική διαδρομή της, η Εκκλησία θα πορευτεί στο πλευρό του λαού, σύμμαχος στους αγώνες του αυτή τη δύσκολη ώρα. Η ηγεσία της θα είναι μπροστάρης στο σημερινό συλλαλητήριο, όχι με πανό, αλλά με εξαπτέρυγα και λάβαρα. Ε ρε γλέντια!  

2η παράγραφος: των άλλων ΝΠΔΔ _*κοινωφελούς*_ σκοπού. Αυτό το _κοινωφελούς_, είναι δόκιμο στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση; Μήπως είναι λάθος του συντάκτη; Μοιάζει λίγο και με το _ιδιοτελούς._ Μάλλον τα μπέρδεψε ο άνθρωπος... 

Τι περιμένατε από δαίμονα; Λαδί και φατσούλες. Γιατί, αν το δούμε σοβαρά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=60848#post60848


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2010)

Και στα υπόψη: 20% των *εσόδων* από την ακίνητη περιουσία, όχι των κερδών» (αφού δεν νοούνται, βέβαια, «κέρδη»).


----------



## StellaP (Mar 16, 2010)

Αφού η Εκκλησία δεν θέλει να πληρώνει φόρους, θα μπορούσε να προτείνει αντί να φορολογηθεί η περιουσία της, να αρχίσει η ίδια να μισθοδοτεί τους παπάδες ώστε να πάψουν να είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και να αυξάνονται ανεξέλεγκτα. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε 11.500 παπάδες δηλ. 1 ανά 1000 κατοίκους και απ΄ό,τι ξέρω τους περισσότερους στον κόσμο σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> θα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 5% οι δωρεές ακινήτων και με 10% οι δωρεές μετρητών.


Καλά όλα τα άλλα, αλλά οι δωρεές γιατί να φορολογούνται για τον παραλήπτη;
Και μη μου πείτε επειδή είναι η εκκλησία. Σήμερα η εκκλησία, αύριο όλοι οι μη κερδοσκοπικοί οργανισμοί.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Καλά όλα τα άλλα, αλλά οι δωρεές γιατί να φορολογούνται για τον παραλήπτη;
> Και μη μου πείτε επειδή είναι η εκκλησία. Σήμερα η εκκλησία, αύριο όλοι οι μη κερδοσκοπικοί οργανισμοί.


 
Πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της αμύθητης περιουσίας του συγκεκριμένου παραλήπτη προέρχεται από τις δωρεές πιστών πολιτών, που παραχωρούσαν ό,τι είχαν και δεν είχαν στην εκκλησία για να μην το καρπωθούν οι εκάστοτε κατακτητές. Πού να 'ξεραν οι καημένοι ότι θα γλίτωναν από τον λύκο και θα 'πεφταν πάνω στην αρκούδα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> Πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της αμύθητης περιουσίας του συγκεκριμένου παραλήπτη προέρχεται από τις δωρεές πιστών πολιτών, που παραχωρούσαν ό,τι είχαν και δεν είχαν στην εκκλησία για να μην το καρπωθούν οι εκάστοτε κατακτητές. Πού να 'ξεραν οι καημένοι ότι θα γλίτωναν από τον λύκο και θα 'πεφταν πάνω στην αρκούδα...



Μη μου αλλάζεις το θέμα. Η φορολόγηση των δωρεών δεν θα γίνει αναδρομικά, για τις δωρεές που έχουν γίνει από καταβολής κόσμου, θα γίνεται στις νέες δωρεές. Και λέω: φορολογούνται οι δωρεές όλων των φιλανθρωπικών οργανισμών και μη- κερδοσκοπικών ιδρυμάτων; Αν όχι, τότε γιατί η εκκλησία να είναι εξαίρεση; Ή υπάρχει ισονομία ή δεν υπάρχει. 

ΥΓ Επίσης αυτό αφήνει παραθυράκι μεγάλο, αντί γι δωρεά στο Χ μοναστήρι, κάνεις δωρεά στο Υ ίδρυμα του μοναστηριού. Και είναι το ίδιο. Γιατί εδώ που τα λέμε πόσοι "τα αφήνουν στην εκκλησία" γενικώς και αορίστως;
Επίσης, αν εγώ κάνω δωρεά με συγκεκριμένο σκοπό, π.χ. δωρεά με όρο να χρησιμοποιηθεί εξ ολοκλήρου για τη συντήρηση των έργων τέχνης ενός μοναστηριού και τη λειτουργία μουσείου με δωρεάν είσοδο; Εκπαιδευτικός και πολιτιστικός σκοπός, γιατί να φορολογηθεί;


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Η εκκλησία έχει πάψει να είναι φιλανθρωπικός και μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός (στην ουσία, γιατί στα χαρτιά γίνομαι κι εγώ αστροναύτης) αιώνες τώρα. Το θεάρεστο έργο της φιλανθρωπίας και της κοινωνικής προσφοράς το επωμίζονται μόνο κάποιοι πραγματικά πιστοί ιερείς και μερικά εκκλησιαστικά ιδρύματα, στις συντριπτικά περισσότερες περιπτώσεις χωρίς καμιά ενίσχυση από την επίσημη εκκλησία, αποκλειστικά με τη συνδρομή των πιστών.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Και θα επαναλάβω ότι δεν μπορεί, ούτε έχει νόημα, το κράτος να φορολογήσει κάποιον με βάση τη γνώμη μου, τη γνώμη σου, τη γνώμη κάποιου άλλου, αλλά με βάση τους νόμους. Το αν ουσιαστικά δεν είναι ένα φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα αυτό που λέει είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο  και υπάρχουν έλεγχοι. 
Και μπορεί να ισχύει και για τους Γιατρούς Χωρίς Σύνορα, για τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, για τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό κλπ. Και μια που είπα για Ερυθρό Σταυρό, τα οικονομικά τους δεν είναι και τόσο καθαρά, ούτε οι μέθοδοι εργασίας τους (βλ. νοσοκομείο Ερρίκος Ντυνάν), τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει...


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Άδικα κουράζεστε. Δεν γίνεται διάκριση σε βάρος της Εκκλησίας:
Επιβάλλεται φόρος 5% για τις δωρεές ακινήτων και 10% για τις δωρεές μετρητών προς ΝΠΔΔ, ΝΠΙΔ μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα και λοιπά πρόσωπα που έως σήμερα ήταν απαλλασσόμενα.​http://www.nooz.gr/economy/katate8ike-to-neo-forologiko-nomosxedio


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Δεν το κουράζω άλλο, πού αντοχές; 
Για τους περισσότερους, άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι σε καιρούς πλαστής ευημερίας μπορούσαν να κάνουν δωρεές, ποιες τρύπες να πρωτοβουλώσει τώρα πια το αντίτιμο του μόχθου τους, που χάσκουν ολόγυρα οι παλιές και δώσ' του ανοίγουνε καινούργιες, απειλητικές και αδηφάγες σαν τη φάουσα;
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, για δωρεές αφορολόγητες υπάρχει πάντα το παγκάρι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και θα επαναλάβω ότι δεν μπορεί, ούτε έχει νόημα, το κράτος να φορολογήσει κάποιον με βάση τη γνώμη μου, τη γνώμη σου, τη γνώμη κάποιου άλλου, αλλά με βάση τους νόμους.


Φυσικά. Γι' αυτό κανονικά η εκκλησία, που επωφελείται από δεκάδες εξαιρέσεις, θα έπρεπε να φορολογείται με ειδικούς νόμους που θα αφορούν συγκεκριμένα εκείνη. 

Οι ιερείς που πληρώνονται από το κράτος για τους οποίους μιλά η StellaP θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να δώσουν τη θέση τους σε νοσηλευτές και να μην ψάχνουν οι ασθενείς με το τουφέκι άνθρωπο να τους εξυπηρετήσει στα νοσοκομεία. Ένα παράδειγμα.

Και το πιο σημαντικό απ' όλα είναι ότι κανένα άλλο φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα δεν έχει την απαίτηση να ανακατεύεται στην παιδεία και στην εξωτερική και εσωτερική πολιτική της Ελλάδας. Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Οι ιερείς που πληρώνονται από το κράτος για τους οποίους μιλά η StellaP θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να δώσουν τη θέση τους σε νοσηλευτές και να μην ψάχνουν οι ασθενείς με το τουφέκι άνθρωπο να τους εξυπηρετήσει στα νοσοκομεία.



Και τα κρεβάτια στα νοσοκομεία που έχουν καταληφθεί μονίμως από διάφορα τάματα σε αγίους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άδικα κουράζεστε. Δεν γίνεται διάκριση σε βάρος της Εκκλησίας:
> Επιβάλλεται φόρος 5% για τις δωρεές ακινήτων και 10% για τις δωρεές μετρητών προς ΝΠΔΔ, ΝΠΙΔ μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα και λοιπά πρόσωπα που έως σήμερα ήταν απαλλασσόμενα.​


Και, για να γνωρίζουμε ποιοι απαλλάσσονται μέχρι τώρα: Ν. 2961/2001 (Κώδικας Διατάξεων Φορολογίας Κληρονομιών, Δωρεών, Γονικών Παροχών, Προικών και Κερδών από Λαχεία), ενημερωμένος μέχρι και τον Ν. 3610/2007, άρθρο 25 «Απαλλαγές από το φόρο», παράγραφος 1. *Απαλλάσσονται από το φόρο οι κτήσεις, εφόσον δικαιούχοι είναι:*
*α)* Το Δημόσιο, οι δήμοι, οι κοινότητες, οι ιεροί ναοί, οι ιερές μονές, το ιερό κοινό του Πανάγιου Τάφου, η Ιερή Μονή του όρους Σινά, η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία της Αλβανίας και τα Ν.Π.Δ.Δ. Επίσης, οι νομαρχιακές αυτοδιοικήσεις, τα ιδρύματα και λοιπά νομικά πρόσωπα των άρθρων 73 και 74 και οι αμιγείς επιχειρήσεις των περιπτώσεων α' και β' της παραγράφου 1 του Άρθρου 75 του Π.Δ. 30/1996 (ΦΕΚ 21 Α') καθώς και τα δημοτικά και κοινοτικά ιδρύματα και τα λοιπά δημοτικά και κοινοτικά νομικά πρόσωπα, οι σύνδεσμοι δήμων και κοινοτήτων, οι αποκλειστικά αμιγείς δημοτικές ή κοινοτικές επιχειρήσεις, η Κεντρική Ένωση Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων της Ελλάδας, οι τοπικές ενώσεις δήμων και κοινοτήτων, οι δημοτικές και κοινοτικές εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης για την πρώτη διετία της λειτουργίας τους, οι δημοτικές ή κοινοτικές επιχειρήσεις συνεταιριστικού χαρακτήρα για την πρώτη πενταετία της λειτουργίας τους, οι ανώνυμες εταιρίες που συνιστώνται από οργανισμούς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης και τοπικές ενώσεις δήμων και κοινοτήτων με συνεταιρισμούς για την πρώτη πενταετία της λειτουργίας τους με τις προϋποθέσεις της παραγράφου 2 του Άρθρου 289 του Π.Δ. 410/1995 (ΦΕΚ 231 Α').
*β)* Τα μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα νομικά πρόσωπα, τα οποία υπάρχουν ή συνιστώνται νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και οι περιουσίες του Άρθρου 96 του Α.Ν. 2039/1939 (ΦΕΚ 455 Α'), εφόσον επιδιώκουν αποδειγμένα σκοπούς εθνωφελείς ή θρησκευτικούς ή σε ευρύτερο κύκλο φιλανθρωπικούς ή εκπαιδευτικούς ή καλλιτεχνικούς ή κοινωφελείς κατά την έννοια του Άρθρου 1 του Α.Ν. 2039/1939. Απαλλάσσονται ομοίως και τα αλλοδαπά νομικά πρόσωπα με τον όρο της αμοιβαιότητας. Επίσης απαλλάσσονται και τα αλληλοβοηθητικά ταμεία περίθαλψης των εργατοϋπαλλήλων (Ταμεία Υγείας).
*γ) *Τα πολιτικά κόμματα, που έχουν νόμιμα συσταθεί στην Ελλάδα και είναι αναγνωρισμένα από τον Κανονισμό της Βουλής.
*δ)* Οι αλλοδαποί με τον όρο της αμοιβαιότητας, εφόσον προβλέπεται απαλλαγή τους από το φόρο με διεθνείς συμβάσεις. Αν στη νομοθεσία του αλλοδαπού κράτους δεν προβλέπεται πλήρης απαλλαγή, αλλά υπαγωγή σε ελαφρύτερη φορολογία με τον όρο της αμοιβαιότητας, η φορολογητέα στην Ελλάδα κληρονομική μερίδα ή κληροδοσία φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου, που έχει την ιθαγένεια του ξένου τούτου κράτους, υπόκειται σε ελαφρύτερο φόρο αντίστοιχο προς εκείνο που επιβάλλεται από το ξένο τούτο κράτος.
*ε)* Τα αθλητικά σωματεία του Άρθρου 47 του Ν. 75/1975 (ΦΕΚ 138 Α').
*στ)* Τα ολυμπιακά, εθνικά, δημοτικά και κοινοτικά γυμναστήρια, λόγω του κοινωφελούς σκοπού τον οποίο επιδιώκουν.
*ζ)* Τα ανώτατα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα ως και τα δημόσια νοσηλευτικά ιδρύματα στα οποία εγκαθίστανται και λειτουργούν εκπαιδευτικά παραρτήματα για την εκπλήρωση του σκοπού τους.
*η)* Η κληρονομία η οποία περιέρχεται σε σύζυγο, τέκνα, γονείς ή αδέλφια στρατιωτικού, κατά τον ορισμό της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 7 του Ν. 2084/1992 (ΦΕΚ 165 Α΄), που απεβίωσε κατά τη διάρκεια της υπηρεσίας, σε εκτέλεση υπηρεσίας και εξαιτίας αυτής. _(Το εδάφιο προστέθηκε με την παρ. 1 του άρθ. 25 του Ν. 3610/2007.)_​Για να δούμε, λοιπόν, ποιοι θα εξαιρεθούν από τα νέα μέτρα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Ένα-ένα ρε παιδιά, γιατί έχετε αρχίσει να γίνεστε σουρεαλιστές και να μην το έχετε καταλάβει. 
Αμβρόσιε, τα τάματα ξαπλώνουν στα κρεββάτια;  Δεν έχω πάει ποτέ μου νοσοκομείο στην Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, θεωρώ απίθανο να προσλάβει το κράτος νοσοκόμες αν κόψει τους μισθούς των παπάδων ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου κλάδου. Το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης νοσηλευτών είναι τελείως διαφορετικό κι ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα. 

Παλάβρα, για δες την άλλη πλευρά- επειδή επωφελείσαι που γράφεις στη Λεξιλογία (μη ρωτάς γιατί, επωφελείσαι γιατί αυτό είναι παράδειγμα), προτείνω να φορολογηθείς έξτρα και διαφορετικά από τους άλλους πολίτες. Νόμος Παλάβρας. Θα λέει: Η Παλάβρα θα δίνει όσα προβλέπονται και άλλο ένα 40% (άμα είναι να φτιάχνουμε φανταστικούς νόμους, βάζουμε και φανταστικά νούμερα ), γιατί επωφελείται. 

Εννοείται ότι οι οικονομικές εξαιρέσεις και οι οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις μπορεί να γίνουν αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης, αλλά αν για κάθε νόμο που ευνοεί κάποιον φτιάχνεται κι ένας νόμος που τον επιβαρύνει, τότε δεν πάμε καλά... δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά...

daeman, οι μικρές δωρεές δεν είναι το ζήτημα. Ναι μεν φασούλι το φασούλι, αλλά οι μεγάλες δωρεές είναι που κάνουν διαφορά. Πρόπερσι κάναμε μια δωρεά ένας σύλλογος που είμαι μέλος, σε ένα μικρό ίδρυμα φιλοξενίας άρρωστων παιδιών. Μας είχαν στείλει τον ισολογισμό τους και λίγο-πολύ αν δεν έβρισκαν λεφτά επειγόντως θα έβαζαν λουκέτο. Χρειάζονταν 75Κ, από τα οποία κατάφεραν τελικά να μαζέψουν 50Κ και να πάρουν μια ανάσα μέχρι την επόμενη. Αν αυτά φορολογούνταν, θα χρειάζονταν 55Κ. Εμείς τους δώσαμε 5Κ, δηλαδή στην ουσία μία δωρεά πάει τελείως χαμένη με τη φορολογία. Εννοείται ότι είμαι κατά της φορολόγησης των δωρεών. 

Κι εδώ θα κάνω μια παρένθεση από το χιούμορ για να πω ότι μένω άφωνη με ορισμένες απόψεις που βλέπω να εκφράζονται εδώ κατά καιρούς, γιατί βλέπω ότι όσα μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο περί ισότητας και θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου κλπκλπ πέρασε και δεν κόλλησε, αφού κάνει κανείς εξαιρέσεις στις στοιχειώδεις αρχές με βάση το αν του αρέσει ο άλλος. Είναι σα να μου λες ότι στο λεωφορείο παραχωρούμε τη θέση μας σε ηλικιωμένους, αλλά άμα ξέρω ότι ο ηλικιωμένος έχει λεφτά για ταξί δεν του παραχωρώ τη θέση μου. Ή ότι μπορεί στο λεωφορείο οι μαθητές να πληρώνουν μισό εισιτήριο, αλλά άμα είμαι εισπράκτορας κι έρθει ένας μαθητής που ξέρω ότι έχει λεφτά ο πατέρας του απαιτώ να πληρώσει ολόκληρο εισιτήριο. Σοκάρομαι λοιπόν, κυρίως γιατί αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι Έλληνες έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης, σήμερα για το ένα θέμα, αύριο για κάποιο άλλο. Ίσως να είναι θέμα γενιάς. Κλείνει η παρένθεση, και για να αποφύγουμε άσκοπες συζητήσεις, να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται να καθίσω να γράψω αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για το τι εννοούσα και με παρεξήγησες και δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλλω κλπ, ό,τι είχα να πω το έγραψα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, για δες την άλλη πλευρά- επειδή επωφελείσαι που γράφεις στη Λεξιλογία (μη ρωτάς γιατί, επωφελείσαι γιατί αυτό είναι παράδειγμα), προτέινω να φορολογηθείς έξτρα και διαφορετικά από τους άλλους πολίτες. Νόμος Παλάβρας. Θα λέει: Η Παλάβρα θα δίνει όσα προβλέπονται και άλλο ενα 40% (άμα είναι να φτιάχνουμε φανταστικους νόμους, βάζουμε και φανταστικά νούμερα ), γιατί επωφελείται.


Ατυχέστατο παράδειγμα. Εδώ μιλάμε για έναν οργανισμό που έχει περιουσία δυσθεώρητου ύψους, την οποία και εκμεταλλεύεται για να την αβγατίζει. Μάλιστα, το φιλανθρωπικό της έργο δεν αντιστοιχεί ούτε στο ένα εκατοστό των όσων κερδίζει από τις εμπορικές και άλλες δραστηριότητές της. Για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς ότι αυτός ο οργανισμός δεν πρέπει να φορολογείται; 

Άσε που αν εγώ έβγαζα από τη Λεξιλογία τόσα λεφτά, μάλιστα, να με φορολογήσετε ευχαρίστως. Αλλά δε θα μου βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας με το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, ειδάλλως προφανώς τα μαθήματα του σχολείου όντως πήγαν χαμένα.

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι την ίδια άποψη για το τι αποτελεί στοιχειώδη αρχή και τι όχι. Όσο για αυτά τα διάφορα που λες με τα λεωφορεία, να σου πω ένα ισχύον παράδειγμα:
δικαίωμα δωρεάν σίτισης δεν έχουν οι φοιτητές οι οποίοι έχουν πολύ υψηλό εισόδημα. Το κράτος λοιπόν, επειδή προφανώς δεν έχει λεφτά να τους σιτίζει όλους, αποφάσισε να σιτίζει μόνο αυτούς που δεν έχουν αρκετά χρήματα για να σιτιστούν από μόνοι τους. 

Αν θεωρείς ότι τέτοιου είδους «εξαιρέσεις» αντιβαίνουν στο περί δικαίου αίσθημα που θα πρέπει να έχει μια κοινωνία, προφανώς δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε ποτέ, επομένως δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ωστόσο, δεν πρόκειται να σου πω να μη μιλάς ή να πω ότι έχω μείνει άφωνη με τις απόψεις σου-κοινώς, θεωρώ ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί καλό είναι να λείπουν.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πρόπερσι κάναμε μια δωρεά ένας σύλλογος που είμαι μέλος, σε ένα μικρό ίδρυμα φιλοξενίας άρρωστων παιδιών. Μας είχαν στείλει τον ισολογισμό τους και λίγο-πολύ αν δεν έβρισκαν λεφτά επειγόντως θα έβαζαν λουκέτο. Χρειάζονταν 75Κ, από τα οποία κατάφεραν τελικά να μαζέψουν 50Κ και να πάρουν μια ανάσα μέχρι την επόμενη. Αν αυτά φορολογούνταν, θα χρειάζονταν 55Κ. Εμείς τους δώσαμε 5Κ, δηλαδή στην ουσία μία δωρεά πάει τελείως χαμένη με τη φορολογία. Εννοείται ότι είμαι κατά της φορολόγησης των δωρεών. [/COLOR]



Συμφωνώ απίστευτα και η συγκεκριμένη φορολόγηση των δωρεών έρχεται να προστεθεί σε κάτι άλλο εξίσου απαράδεκτο. Απ' τον καιρό που βγήκε το ενιαίο εισιτήριο του €1, όσοι έπαιρναν για 1-2 στάσεις, το άφηναν ή το έδιναν χέρι με χέρι ο ένας σε άλλον για να μην πάει χαμένο. Το έκανα και το κάνω.

Βγαίνει ευφυέστατο φιρμάνι που λέει ότι καθιερώνεται πρόστιμο. Δεν το'χω πληρώσει, μάστορα, το εισιτήριο; Δεν έχει συγκεκριμένη διάρκεια; Ε, για όσο θα ισχύει θα το κάνω ό,τι μου καπνίσει, με ποιο δικαίωμα με αναγκάζεις να το πετάξω; 

Τώρα θες να κάνεις μια δωρεά στην εκκλησία, γιατί πιστεύεις βρε αδερφέ και γιατί έτσι σου κάνει κέφι. Καθένας με τις αντιλήψεις του και μαγκιά του. Με ποιο δικαίωμα να φορολογήσεις τη δωρεά ΜΟΥ; Σου φαίνομαι για επιχείρηση που θα πάει να το δηλώσει στην εφορία για να έχει φοροαπαλλαγή ή μήπως θα βγάλω διαφημιστικά σποτ στην τηλεόραση για να δείξω ότι έχω κοινωνικό προφίλ και να αποκτήσω περισσότερους πελάτες; 

Αν έχεις τα κότσια -γιατί δεν τα'χεις, τα νέα μέτρα το απέδειξαν ότι πάλι οι ίδιοι θα την πληρώσουν- κατάργησε τη φοροαπαλλαγή που απολαμβάνουν οι εταιρείες που "ευεργετούν", να δούμε πόσες από αυτές θα συνεχίσουν να το κάνουν. Όχι απ' τη μία να γεννάς "ευεργέτες με προνόμια" κι απ' την άλλη να φορολογείς τους ιδιώτες που πάνε να κάνουν καλό.

Γιατί αν χτες μου απαγόρευσες να δίνω το εισιτήριο μου (που να σκάσεις θα το δίνω) και σήμερα με φορολογείς όποτε κάνω καλό, αύριο θα μου απαγορεύσεις να δίνω τη μισή μου τυρόπιτα σε κάποιον που πεινάει με πρόσχημα ότι οφείλω να τη φάω εγώ όλη κι αυτός πρέπει να πάρει δική του.

Αλλά ξέρουν πού ποντάρουν. Κουρδίζουν το λαό ν' αντιδρά σε ορισμένα στερεότυπα και του περνούν αυτό που θέλουν, όσο διαφωνούν οι μεν με τους δε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Παλάβρα, οργανισμός με περιουσία δυσθεώρητου ύψους και προνόμια στην Ελλάδα: ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός. 

Επίσης... Δεν είπα να μη φορολογείται η εκκλησία, είπα να φορολογείται όπως οι άλλοι οργανισμοί, να μην υπάρχει πιο αυστηρή μεταχείριση επειδή είναι η εκκλησία. Αν αυτό δε σου αρέσει, κρίμα, γιατί θα διαφωνήσουν μαζί σου όλοι οι νομικοί.

Και κάτι ακόμα, λες δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι την ίδια άποψη για το τι είναι στοιχειώδης αρχή. Ναι, κι αυτό προσπαθεί να τους μάθει η παιδεία που την έχει διαμορφώσει η κοινωνία. Νομίζω ότι αυτή η φράση σου συνοψίζει ο,τι έλεγα πιο πάνω. Τελικά αντί να γίνει καλύτερος ο μέσος Έλληνας, απλά έμαθε να επιχειρηματολογεί αποτελεσματικότερα υπέρ των δικών του αρχών (όπως την αρχή της φοροδιαφυγής, την αρχή να παίρνει φακελάκι κλπκλπ).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, οργανισμός με περιουσία δυσθεώρητου ύψους και προνόμια στην Ελλάδα: ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός.


SBE, άλλο νήμα. Άλλο συζητάμε εδώ. Συν τοις άλλοις, ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός δε βγήκε να καταδικάσει τους πλούσιους που δε βοηθάνε τον κόσμο.


SBE said:


> Τελικά αντί να γίνει καλύτερος ο μεσος Έλληνας, απλά έμαθε να επιχειρηματολογεί αποτελεσματικότερα υπέρ των δικών του αρχών (όπως την αρχή της φοροδιαφυγής, την αρχή να παίρνει φακελάκι κλπκλπ).


Ωραιότατα. Άλλο νήμα. Εδώ συζητάμε ακριβώς το αντίθετο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αμβρόσιε, τα τάματα ξαπλώνουν στα κρεββάτια;  Δεν έχω πάει ποτέ μου νοσοκομείο στην Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο.



Βεβαίως. Μπορώ να σκεφτώ ένα νοσοκομείο, όπου δωμάτιο και κρεβάτι έχουν καταληφθεί μόνιμα από άγιο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

*Ενοικιαστήριο σε 117 ακίνητά της έβαλε η Εκκλησία 
*Μεζονέτες στη Βουλιαγμένη, δώματα στο Παγκράτι και την Αχαρνών, αλλά και γύρω από την Πλατεία Συντριβανίου - μία εκ των κεντρικών της Θεσσαλονίκης. Διαμερίσματα με πάρκινγκ ή χωρίς, για επαγγελματική στέγη ή κατοικία, άλλα με υπέροχη θέα στην Ακρόπολη, άλλα στον Σαρωνικό, ενώ για τους Θεσσαλονικείς υπάρχουν εκείνα με θέα στον Θερμαϊκό. Επίσης, για όσους προτιμούν τα βόρεια προάστια, υπάρχουν διαμερίσματα και στο Κεφαλάρι. Αυτά περιλαμβάνει η λίστα των ακινήτων που έχει προς εκμίσθωση η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος. Συνολικά 117 ακίνητα διατίθενται προς εκμίσθωση.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να πάρουν επιπλέον πληροφορίες από το Διαδίκτυο, αφού από χθες στην ιστοσελίδα της Εκκλησιαστικής Κεντρικής Υπηρεσίας Οικονομικών (www.ekyo.gr) παρουσιάζονται τα προς εκμίσθωση ακίνητα.
[...]​ (Καθημερινή, 11-11-11)


Πήραν το μπουγιουρντί της ΔΕΗ ή αυτοί δεν παίρνουνε;


*Ζητούν διαχωρισμό των Θρησκευμάτων από την Παιδεία
*Μόνο στο Ιράν και την Ελλάδα τα Θρησκεύματα είναι στο ίδιο χαρτοφυλάκιο με την Παιδεία. Αυτό αναφέρουν πανεπιστημιακοί που μετέχουν στη συνδικαλιστική παράταξη της Αριστερής Μεταρρύθμισης, οι οποίοι -εν όψει και της κυβερνητικής αλλαγής- ζητούν ουσιαστικές μεταρρυθμίσεις εστιάζοντας στους τομείς της Παιδείας και στις σχέσεις κράτους - εκκλησίας.
[...]
​
(Καθημερινή, 11-11-11) 


Η Θεία Τάξις (Απλά Μαθήματα Πολιτικής Οικονομίας) - Αλέκος Μανδήλας
(Μουσική: Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης, Στίχοι: Γιάννης Νεγρεπόντης)






Όλα τα δάχτυλα ίσα δεν είναι
κι όλοι να τρώνε δίκιο δεν είναι
Έτσι το βρήκαμε κι έτσι το πάμε
κι ως να πεθάνουμε, εμείς δεν το κουνάμε

Παπάδες, δάσκαλοι και χωροφυλάκοι
κι όλοι όσοι θέλουμε νόμο και τάξη
Κι όσοι τ' αντίθετο θέλουν να γίνει
είναι απάτριδες, άθρησκοι και κτήνη 

Όλα τα δάχτυλα ίσα δεν είναι
κι όλοι να τρώνε δίκιο δεν είναι
Τα κουκιά είναι μετρημένα
κι εκ Θεού κανονισμένα
Έθνος, θρόνος, οικογένεια
και τα δώδεκα ευαγγέλια


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

Νομίζω τελικά εξαιρέθηκαν μόνο οι ναοί από το χαράτσι.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

Μετέτρεψε κι εσύ το σπίτι σου σε ναό, *μπορείς!*


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Μετέτρεψε κι εσύ το σπίτι σου σε ναό, *μπορείς!*



Και στη Λεξιλογία.

Για την αύξηση στην προστακτική, πάμε εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

daeman said:


> Και στη Λεξιλογία.



Το παραπάνω δεν είναι απόλυτα προϊόν φαντασίας του δημιουργού της εικόνας πάντως. Π.χ. αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην Τήνο πολλά κανονικά σπίτια όντως έχουν μίνι-εκκλησίες στις ταράτσες τους και περνούν όντως ως εκκλησιαστικά κτίσματα. 



> Για την αύξηση στην προστακτική, πάμε εδώ.



Χμ, πηγαίνετε εδώ καλύτερα. 

_«Απεναντίας, τι είναι δόκιμο και τι αδόκιμο αποτελεί προϊόν κοινωνικών στάσεων, πολιτικών διεργασιών ή απόψεων και κρίσεων μελετητών – περίπου όπως τα μουσικά μας *γούστα*.»_


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Ένταξη τώται, να τα γράφομαι ώλει ώπος θαίλοι ω καθίς, μαι τοι δοικεί του έκδοχο, κι αν μας πι κάνεις πός μπουρί να ίνε λάθως, να πουλάμαι μούρι παιρρύ γούστον κε απώψαιον.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 11, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ένταξη τώται, να τα γράφομαι ώλει ώπος θαίλοι ω καθίς, μαι τοι δοικεί του έκδοχο, κι αν μας πι κάνεις πός μπουρί να ίνε λάθως, να πουλάμαι μούρι παιρρύ γούστον κε απώψαιον.



Δεν είπα αυτό. Με αδικείς! :)

Αλλά αν τέλος πάντων οι εναλλακτικές σου επιλογές είναι είτε το *ένα* είτε το *άλλο* άκρο, μάλλον θα επιλέξω... την μοναξιά


----------

